
The Open Syllabus Project - ehudla
http://opensyllabusproject.org/
======
ehudla
I don't think there's an API and the explorer function is rather limited (so
as not to expose "private" sullabi).

Here's an example question this project can help answering: Do non elite
schools incorporate new, or non-mainstream, material quicker than elite
schools?

------
lrenaud
Does anyone else see a wonderful watchdog project for formally/publicly
identifying inept instructors and professors coming out of this?Or is that
just foolish optimism on my part?

~~~
danso
Why would it be more effective than peer and student review? I'm not saying
that those are effective systems on their own (the bigger argument is whether
academia is interested in "watchdog" regulation of instructional quality,
which I would argue, "No")...but I don't think too many people are going to be
enthusiastic about "ineptness" being quantified by what's found on a syllabus.

It'd be like writing a tool that evaluated developers based on what languages
or libraries they used, as found on their Github repos.

------
ehudla
Question data can help answer: Are similar courses taught in two (or more)
disciplines?

------
ehudla
Find items that begin life in the syllabi of one discipline and migrate to a
different discipline.

------
brendanb
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/the-open-syllabus-
project](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/the-open-syllabus-project)

